# Help! are all my ram slots dead? mobo fried?



## Vipersilver (Dec 25, 2010)

Windows 7
2x2G OCZ ram
Asus M4a89GTD pro usb 3 motherboard
---

System was stable for quite some time, but after awhile I was suspecting I had memory errors.

I have two sticks inside the machine with an extra that's not. Memory is intel, board is amd, therefore I can't use the third - not triple channel.

Here is what I did:

1) Ran memtest86 on two sticks, got some errors
2) Decided to test each stick by itself, first stick had 6 errors in 1 hour
3) Swapped for second stick, 0 errors in one hour
4) Then decided to test my extra stick that I've never used
5) Popped it in, system wouldn't post, turned on machine three times
6) Examined the ram, noticed that I had it upside down like an idiot. Bottom 30% was pushed in, the rest wasn't, only locks on bottom not on top so I didn't know.
7) I fixed the ram, but system wouldn't post
8) Noticed my "MemOK" LED on (memok posts a pc with bad ram settings)
9) After a few tries, I said well I've never used it before, so I swapped for the other two. Same thing
10) Tried every combination of two sticks and one stick, in each of the four dimm slots, system will not post, nothing on screen. All fans run, but still nothing. I held the memok button which actually turns on the pc, nothing. 
11) Noticed I didn't have a pc speaker, found one, plugged it in, I get 1 long beep, 2 short, repeat - no memory detected. Took all ram out, I get same error. Put ram in anywhere, same error.

12) Took out bios battery, re-seated video card, inspected the memory slots with a light, talked it over with a friend. I'm all out of ideas.


Not properly seating ram isn't uncommon. Although I did pop it in upside down...


Did I fry the motherboard? Kill all the dimm slots?!

Semester ends this month and I got sooo much work to do, I'm panicking.

:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using one stick at a time-if no stick will work in any slot the Mobo would appear to be bad.
With NO RAM installed, boot up and you should hear a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker. If you hear the beep the Mobo is probably OK.

Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Vipersilver (Dec 25, 2010)

with no ram installed. Boot up and hear the "no memory detected beeps"

with ram installed - same thing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU?
Bench Teat
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Vipersilver (Dec 25, 2010)

Radeon HD 3870 OC
Phenom X4 965BE
XFX 750w PSU

---

Thats going to be some work. Will do in the next day or two, and report back.


----------

